# Homemade Bow Press



## Archers Paradox (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all, I've been looking at all the awesome DIYs on here and decided to give it a go.
My friend has a CNC Plasma Cutter and I had him build me a press based on WWAG's Bowmender. He cut it out, polished it up and powdercoated it a light blue.
Anyways onto the pics.

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/MasterVahi/Archery/sam_0324.jpg

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/MasterVahi/Archery/sam_0325.jpg

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/MasterVahi/Archery/sam_0326.jpg

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

some beach, those are some big pic's to load. Looks good Mr. Thats a cute light/baby blue.


----------



## Archers Paradox (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I need to resize my pics next time. Thanks. My friend said he had extra of that color powdercoat so he used it.


----------



## cougarjim (May 9, 2003)

I have free plans to build an X press on my website http://cougarjim1.com


----------



## cougarjim (May 9, 2003)

http://cougarjim1.comHere is a picture of my bow press you can build. Free plans.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice looks good!


----------



## Archers Paradox (Jul 12, 2011)

Cougarjim1: Thanks, I've seen the X-Press around before. It looks like an awesome press.

Bowhunter819: Thank you, My friend is working on a new design and will eventually sell it.


----------



## eager_hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

Like both presses

I've been looking a building a budget press... any ideas?


----------



## 63 willys (Apr 4, 2010)

What thickness of metal did you have your friend use for the press?


----------

